# Some time with Dad



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I took my Dad catfishing last night. We caught 13. The biggest was 6lbs. 3oz. and the smallest was 2lbs. 2oz. A good mess of fish. 

My Dad is 85 so he didn't think he should go this morning to check the hooks because it was too cool so my daughter tagged along. I have 22 year old twins. They wanted to try and skin their first fish. Both did a real good job.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great catch! 
It was pretty cool on the water yesterday morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice catch! Good mess of fish for the cooler weather.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE catch... COOL pics!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good eating grub brother!!! Great time w/ family!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

And that is what you call a family affair. Nice catch and I know they will not go to waste along with a mess of hush puppies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice family. You're a lucky man. Times like that will live forever.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to get the family fishing together. Nice mess of cats.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a nice mess -o- fish! Spend all the time you can with him...
HEY! That chair looks wayyy too comfortable to be on a boat!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

How far apart were the eyes?

Memories!

Jim


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Everybody that sees my old office chair in my boat calls me a *******, but it sure is comfortable. When I need a knap I just kick back and snooze a while. I fish alone most of the time, but if someone does go with me they want to sit in my chair.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> Everybody that sees my old office chair in my boat calls me a *******,


NO... say it ain't so...

:whistling::whistling::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good-looking girls cleaning fish ... totally awesome. And your Dad looks like he can still go the distance. Good report and good mess of cats.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats on that catch. I'd imagine that, if you were fishing in your regular territory, you were scraping bottom in some areas.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

We fished at Wilkerson Bluff. Have you caught any mullet this year Geezer? I brought home 10 two different Saturdays from Broadmouth and that is it all summer.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

billyb said:


> We fished at Wilkerson Bluff. Have you caught any mullet this year Geezer? I brought home 10 two different Saturdays from Broadmouth and that is it all summer.


I tried it one time at the Milton mullet hole in early summer. I was the only one there & didn't get a single bite. I haven't been back because everyone I know, who fishes there, has been telling me it would be a waste of time. I started mullet fishing 17 years ago & this is the first time in that time that they just haven't been there. One guy told me that this is the first time in 40 years that he has not been able to catch a mess of fish over there. Apparently all the fresh water from the excessive spring rains caused them not to come in as they normally do. It may also have something to do with people giving up & not being there to feed them up. One guy, who was always over there several times per week, feeding them up, had a stroke & is no longer able to fish. I sure miss it & hope the cooler weather will make a difference.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Geezer, most of the old-timers who went 3 or 4 times a week are aging. Worley has cancer and Harrelson had a stroke. I saw Bob Hicks a few weeks ago at Broadmouth. I miss those days when you could catch all you wanted in a few hours.


----------

